# Please nobody respond



## José Herring (Jul 16, 2010)

....................
_Edit:

A simple thread protesting an unjust law in AZ degenerated into utter garbage. I changed the post title and want to state for the record that I had no intention of this thread taking the direction that it has and that I don't in any way want to be associated with the ideas that have been put forth below. I don't believe in any form of religious discrimination and firmly believe in the right of any religious group to practice what they believe and to promote, by non-violent means, their own beliefs even when those beliefs may be at odds with my own personal beliefs. I'm a firm believer in religious tolerance and abhor any hatred directed at any group for standing by and promoting their religious beliefs whether they be Christian, LDS, Jewish, Scientologist, Hindu, Muslim, Buddhist, Christ Scientist or any of the fully recognized non-violent religious institutions or religious states. I believe all peaceful religions promote much of the same ideals--love, tolerance and a more peaceful existence for mankind. _


----------



## Narval (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*

Yeah, the '50s are back, spies and defectors and secret nuclear threats and WMDs and enemies and cold war and all.

Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*



Narval @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> Yeah, the '50s are back, spies and defectors and secret nuclear threats and WMDs and enemies and cold war and all.
> 
> Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!



Ha! Never thought of it like that. Mankind just can't get enough of being evil. :twisted:


----------



## Narval (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*

Fidel is back too... òðÈ   Ü®°ðÈ   Ü®±ðÈ   Ü®²ðÈ   Ü®³ðÈ   Ü®´ðÈ   Ü®µðÈ   Ü®¶ðÈ   Ü®·


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 17, 2010)

Huffingtonpost is just an other Zionist media in America. 

BTW, shouldn't the fact that just about all media in the US is own by a small ethnicity that makes up 2% of the population worry you? Jeez!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*

Political rags and all of the media including NPR are for people who prefer convenience as others do their research, of course with the added Bias.
To make this pathetic poltical debacle better balanced lets add the voices of the illegal immigrants who were conned by the left wing unions to sign up and sign the dotted line. Wow, they are making 40-60 bucks an hour here in Las Vegas. But then they try and collect their innuity or pension and Lo and behold, becasue they were illegal when they signed the IRS forms they cannot collect that money.
I am sure this wasn;t done on purpose since white boys dont like 40-60 dollar and hour jobs..............yeah right.
Our leaders all of a sudden all want to take advantage of the latino vote, thats all this crap is.
Even Al Gore is an ignorant Buffoon when it comes to Mexican history.
We stole their land using Kit Carson and others in a false war.............Sorry to hear about it. Gore knows nothing about this since he sucked pickles to get his grades.
He even embarrassed himself in a Cinco De Mayo speech when he tried so hard to get elected. In front of millions he honored Cinco De Mayo as The Mexican Independance Day............. o-[][]-o 
Only a rich elitist would say something so stupid and on national TV.
At the end of the day the all caring elite in DC could care less about the plight of Mexican " workers " ( i prefer this name, as opposed to illegal ) and know nothing of their history.
So to use them as a political pawn is similar and just as shameful as using the unemployed middle class to play chess with during HR4213 times.
Face the facts guys.
Our leaders are a joke, government is a giant jack wagon, and our media is biased and jaded.
Lets get these worthless bastards out of office and keep the " workers " happy and stop using them as pawns....................
Sorry, many of my best freinds are beaners, and I will fight for them and their rights. But I will also stand by the Minutemen to stem the human carnage on our borders from drug cartels.
These are the real issues. Not what the Parrots of the media or some ignorant elite daddy's boy pickle lickin' bastard in DC says.

EDIT: For those in the know I use the nickname my beaner buddies gave me here............Chimuelo............It means no teeth. I had them knocked out by a swinging boom years ago so for several weeks I worked while I waited for surgery,and naturally I had no teeth........hence the name Chimuelo. So while I might be a Gay Sicilian Jew, I feel as though I am Mexican too since this was their land not too long ago. To tell them to leave will never happen, its a ploy for voting and poitical nonsense only. The real issues which is job creation is why our fearless leaders need a distraction. Hell even the NAACP is getting involved. Nothing makes working men and women laugh more than seeing political leaders using the race card for attention. If they actually ever had a real job they'd know that the Brotha's, the beaners, the white boys, American Indians and a few Asians all work together and have no problems. Its these elite adolescents who are on TV using race as a divisive tactic. Just give me 2 or 3 of these fat bastards for a week in the concrete out here in Vegas.......I would love to make them earn their money for once in their life..
My Indian bros are represented by a Navajo from AZ we call Cheif Sav-A-Ho. He spends his paychecks drinking and buying prostitutes, hence the name. But he climbs, hangs and bangs on the hot steel, so he can do what he wants with his money, even though some are telling us what to eat, drink and think like.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*



chimuelo @ Sat Jul 17 said:


> Political rags and all of the media including NPR are for people who prefer convenience as others do their research, of course with the added Bias.
> To make this pathetic poltical debacle better balanced lets add the voices of the illegal immigrants who were conned by the left wing unions to sign up and sign the dotted line. Wow, they are making 40-60 bucks an hour here in Las Vegas. But then they try and collect their innuity or pension and Lo and behold, becasue they were illegal when they signed the IRS forms they cannot collect that money.
> I am sure this wasn;t done on purpose since white boys dont like 40-60 dollar and hour jobs..............yeah right.
> Our leaders all of a sudden all want to take advantage of the latino vote, thats all this crap is.
> ...



Dude i would never have pictured you as a Gay Sicilian Jew. :lol: In fact i didn't know such thing existed! :mrgreen: 

I couldn't agree more with what you said. You have some crooked leaders down there. Not all of them of course. There's always a % of useful idiot who think they're doing a service to the community. I know it's hard to believe but they're in there. And i think they can be even more dangerous. Anyway, who do you think is pulling the strings? You think it's that old British Empire? Now transformed into a finance Empire directed from the city state of London? I personally think it's these guys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CIPa1Zg ... re=related

And i can back it up. And believe me I'd much rather it was some rich white guys cause it's always more political acceptable to point the finger at rich white guys right?

Like cater said: "if you go high enough you will find 1 guy" :mrgreen: Well maybe one group in this case... Anyway, I've been fascinated and quiet frankly obsess to find out who was pulling the strings and i think i found them. Hell i know i found them. Although there's always a small dough i might be missing an angle. But it is very slim. Of course there are other groups with power. And who ever is leading the show they were smart enough to build a system that is very lucrative if you join, and very damaging if you don't. 

I'm curious to know whats your take on that?  And have you seen this documentary? Or read the book?


----------



## Narval (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*



Fernando Warez @ Wed Jul 21 said:


> I've been fascinated and quiet frankly obsess to find out who was pulling the strings and i think i found them. Hell i know i found them.


Good for you. Happy Iranian TV watching!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*



Narval @ Thu Jul 22 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Wed Jul 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been fascinated and quiet frankly obsess to find out who was pulling the strings and i think i found them. Hell i know i found them.
> ...



haha! I knew i was gonna get that answer soon or later. :wink: But I'm interested in what this American has to say. It's kind of sad this guy was not invited to talk in the US media. I cant say I'm surprise.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*

The left use races even more than the right in this case. Hell they picked a black president mostly for that. You don't like the health care reform bill? = You're racist! It's pathetic! You people on the left are so blinded with your ideology you cant see s**t. The democrats desperately needs this race card and are pushing this very hard because their presidents screwed them at every turned. The race card is all they got left. You guys are lucky most voters are no sophisticated enough to understand your divisive politics because you'd lose what ever credibility you have left. 

How about this for screwing up?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cQWqeQQ ... oyC4Hd-Keo

Do you oh so humanitarian liberals realize what suffering these crooks are causing in the world? And you great Obama filed the white with these wall street guys. They are the white house. Now that's an issue worth talking about isn't it?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 22, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jul 22 said:


> chimuelo wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You keep talking about Germany as if you knew what you were talking about but you don't. Because of new information that has come out we now know that Hitler was working with the Zionist to ship Jews to Palestine right from the start. And of course Jews is just what they needed and they got 50 000 wealthy of them, architects, engineer to build their beloved Israel. And from the look of it, I'm referring to this new info(the Transfer agreement) Hitler was pretty much ordered by Zionist to arrest Jews to send them in Palestine. After that something happened. These Jews were not arrested to be exterminated. Why the hell would they build cities when they had an army for that? they were arrested to be shipped to Palestine. That was the plan. Then something went wrong. But every side did horrible things back then. America dropped tow nuclear bombs on civilian population for no good reasons. They dropped fire bombs on Tokyo burning alive 100 000 civilians in one night. The allies bombed German cities to terrorize them killing loads of people, often burned alive etc.. And after Pearl Harbor, the US did some racial profiling of their own by arresting all people from Japanese origin and sent them into camps.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*

I'm really not Gay, just willing to try...............Ankyu.
These are the times that the powers that be use race as a divisive tactic.
It's all of the power mongers that take up positions and draw the lines, and the media is bought and paid for, so they fall in line.
In my old trade I did during the day, I haven't seen a racist since I blew up the Sands ( where I performed ) then rebuilt it as the Venitian.
We gave him a choice, leave up standing, or on a stretcher.
As a child I was brought up as a racist sadly and witnessed race riots as I was from an Italian neighborhood back east thats' still there. We were surrounded by blacks and they were on the war path. Many places burned to the ground and many people died, but in some sad and silent way even as a kid I understood.
We have come a long way since then and the ONLY time I ever hear racism enter the void is from our caring leaders and the media.
Trust me,I worked with Felons and X Gang members most of my life hanging from the steel and pouring concrete. Until you really integrate yourself, you will never really understand why the racial divisions will always be a reality, but acting upon them is a seperate manner.
I never was taught about the Mexican ranchers who were chased out of thier territories in school. I was taught Kit Carson was a hero. Well, he was a successful warrioir and land grabber, and even he felt remorse late in life. But most mexicans that remained in California,especially the old timers have written on their headstones that they were Born in Mexico and died in Mexico,even if it was in Modesto or the San Joaquin Valley. So we learned to get along.
Once you learn how the Brotha's or the Chicanos or American Indians really live or feel, you only have our brave leaders and their stooges in the media as a refernece.
I don't know any racists and when I do hear their spiel I always jump their shit, and within seconds I can tell their education was media born at best.
This will all pass,but I hold our courageous leaders and the media responsible for this, no one else.

And as far as the LDS folks go, Nick would be proud of the way I praise the Lord with them on occassion.
For example, I have my beliefs but they are private, so when people come to my door and want to talk me into seeing things their way, I usually hear them out since they aren't harmful people,just slighty brainwashed.
But after pretending I want to come see the Temple, the 2 boys in their white shirts are trained to ask me if there's anything they can do while they are at my house. Well,I thought you'd never ask. I hand them rakes and bags and explain how the dead grass is crowding out the new seedlings so they go to town since they think I am going to come and vist the Temple.
Jehovahs Witnesses are usually interested in the same thing,but they don't do yardwork, so when they visit I always make sure to sit next to the girl and have my hand on her leg or arm around them as I say Amen Brother, Praise the Lord.
Haven't seen them for a year or so now.

Did you know that Bringham Young wasn't even the Utah guys name..........??
No shit..........true story.
When his male followers would get ready to get him some extra wives he always said...........Bring 'Em Young................................. :lol: 

Ankyu.....................Please......................Stay Seated.
I'm here all week...............try the Veal.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 22, 2010)

By the way: I'm certainly not dissing all Mormons, just expressing disgust at their political adventures. Their campaign of lies in CA was despicable - you know, teachers are going to teach kids to be gay if they vote against Prop 8.

**

Fernando, thank you *so* much for your insightful view of history and for starting it by insulting me. That last post is so utterly brilliant that I'd like to submit a request to everyone: PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 22, 2010)

> My brother in Law( white) blames the housing crises on banks giving too many loans to black people who couldn't afford it. I'm like I know a lot of people that have foreclosed and only 1 of them was black, but he's totally convinced that it's all black people's fault. He's an avid listener of Rush Limbaugh



Never mind black, the CRA was in 1977. The subprime loans had nothing to do with it. Rush Limbaugh is a big fat idiot.


----------



## Narval (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*



chimuelo @ Thu Jul 22 said:


> Jehovahs Witnesses are usually interested in the same thing,but they don't do yardwork, so when they visit I always make sure to sit next to the girl and have my hand on her leg or arm around them as I say Amen Brother, Praise the Lord.
> Haven't seen them for a year or so now.


 :D :D :D


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 22, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jul 22 said:


> By the way: I'm certainly not dissing all Mormons, just expressing disgust at their political adventures. Their campaign of lies in CA was despicable - you know, teachers are going to teach kids to be gay if they vote against Prop 8.
> 
> **
> 
> Fernando, thank you *so* much for your insightful view of history and for starting it by insulting me. That last post is so utterly brilliant that I'd like to submit a request to everyone: PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND.



Do not respond because? Because I'm different? Funny how you act like you're concern about the race card but you're very quick to discriminate against those who think differently... So it's OK to point out dirty deals made by the Nazi but not OK when it is done by Jews? And again all you have to offer is a boy-cut. How ironic. It's reminiscent of that Jewish boy-cut against Germany before WW2 i mean...

If only you would use your brain instead of your emotions you would see a whole different picture. If you look at who benefited(cui bono) from certain events in the last century you'd realize that things are not what we thought they were. What's most interesting and reveling is how the Zionist benefited from 2 world wars. let me explain. The situation was that the Zionist decided to work for the establishment of a Jewish state and, a few years later, world war 1 broke out. The British invaded Palestine and decided to give a piece of land to the Zionist(see the Balfour declaration). Now how the hell did that happened? Seems a fair question to ask considering the British Empire was not exactly a humanitarian organization. :roll: Was there an other secret deal? What did the the Zionist had to offer that was so valuable to the British that they would give them a FREAKING COUNTRY! Well, the deal was that the Zionist would bring the US to fight along side England against Germany to win the war because England was losing at the time. Now do i believe the Zionist had enough influence on the US to pull this off? Well it seems to be the case. Just listen to this ex-AIPAC employee(a Jew) talk about AIPAC as the most powerful lobby in the US and that "they have no competition". Listen towards the end of that clip. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKnJ31fW ... dKMA9MxHy8

Now is it so crazy to say the US is largely ruled by the Zionist? We all know the white house is run by interest groups and these guys are the most powerful political force in the US and have no competition. What else am i suppose to conclude? He's not the only one saying so BTW. And don't tell me they are a scapegoat cause i don't buy that. It's only too obvious the influence Israel has on the US at this point. 

Now let's see how the Zionist benefited from world war 2. First we have to remember that it was the Zionist who declared war on Germany as soon as Hitler took power in 1933. They organized a boy-cut on German's goods and at the same time made this very secret deal(The Transfer agreement) to have Hitler move Jews to Palestine. In exchange they would stop the "boy-cut"(they called those economic sanctions these days). In essence, they put a gun to Hitler's head and told him I'm gonna blow up you're economy unless you send us Jews to Palestine.

http://wintersonnenwende.com/scriptoriu ... ecwar.html

That's pretty convenient considering this group of Jewish extremist needed Jews to move to Palestine to build a Jewish state and Hitler came along and gave them just that. That's how they first benefited from ww2.

And then came the holocaust. Of which they benefited greatly. in fact, nobody else benefited from it... What the holocaust did to the Zionist is triggered this great wave of sympathy toward the establishment of Jewish state. It basically convinced the whole world, later the UN and all Jews of a need for a Jewish state and to support it. I mean the holocaust sold the idea of a Jewish state like this one amazing infomercial that can sold an idea over night. This is no small detail. What would Israel be without the holocaust & Hitler? Probably not much. I mean let's face it, Jews were no going to leave their countries, homes, jobs, shops,families and friends to fallow a bunch of right wing nuts in the desert because some guy hear voices in the desert 2000 years ago. Give me a brake! They were not going to move to Palestine in sufficient numbers of their own freewill to build a viable state. But Hitler and WW2 took care of that little problem. And they still use the holocaust today as a propaganda tool. A holocaust that "they" needed and nobody else. The German didn't need a holocaust. Look at what it has done for them... That is not to say crimes were no committed but they sure didn't need or benefited from that mess. And quiet frankly, from a German point of view, it was a stupid plan. Politically speaking i mean. And we can all see the result. No the plan was to ship the Jews out but they were blocked at some point. 

Now most of you are probably thinking it's impossible to engineer such events and this is where you're wrong. First of all, all wars are engineered. They are then sold to us(the people) as the good guys fighting evil and all that silly stuff. But the truth is all wars are engineered and I'm not going to debate that. 

Second, assuming they have enough political influence and are very well organized and dedicated enough, it is possible for a group of people to plan and pull this off. And it just so happens that the Israel pride themselves to be at the leading edge of these game theory scenario today. You can here Jeff gates explaining that in this video i posted earlier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLmx8cCs ... h9k9F2fOK4

The fact is that these guys, these Zionist who called for the creation of a Jewish state in 1897(i think), saw 2 world wars came along shortly after and gave them just what they wanted and it cant be luck. We have to rule that out because, ..well because countries are not built on luck. There's no such luck in life. Hell you go an see if luck will give you that studio you want or that shed you want in your back yard and see how that works out... Now imagine building a country on luck... And when i say it cant be luck i mean it is mathematically impossible for this to be a coincidence. The odd of that would be so slime you'd get a number that looks like this: 1 out of 0.0000000.."insert a couple of feet of zeros here"...0002764333... This is just a guess but you get the point. So if it cant be luck then the only logical conclusion is that it was planed that way.

I'm convinced the Jews could have been saved from these camps. But at some point, the Zionist figured out(playing game theory scenarios etc..), and after they got the work force from Hitler to build Israel of course, I'm sure they figured out they would benefit more from them dying than saving them. Because they new what emotional response it would generate as i explained earlier. 

So that's why I'm sick of hearing about Germany and the holocaust and the lies. :evil: 

How is that for a history lesson, Nick? :roll: Frankly i dough you can be impartial on this issue but i felt the need to point to you this big lie! 

I'm gonna leave you with a quot from the US president at the time:

"In politics nothing is accidental. If something happens, be assured it was planned that way."

Franklin D. Roosevelt


P.S. I just want to be clear that this is not about hating Jews. My point of view on Jews is that they are people like everybody else and that they follow their leaders like everybody else. However, i think it's fair to say there's something fundamentally wrong with Zionist leaders. I mean these guys pride themselves to be the best at "game theory". Which essentially means they are always trying to find news ways to deceive people to get their way. Just try to imagine if everybody in the world thought like these guys and what a mess it would be.


----------



## caseyjames (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*

It is terribly common to couch antisemitism under the flag of Zionism. You have built a blatantly obvious strawman.

" I mean these guys pride themselves to be the best at "game theory". Which essentially means they are always trying to find news ways to deceive people to get their way. Just try to imagine if everybody in the world thought like these guys and what a mess it would be."

Game theory (a field of mathematics) = morally and ethically bankrupt field bent on deceiving people?

Hiding behind a pretense of intellect doesn't make your point any less full of shit. All of the folks here are using their brain counter to your declaration that we are not.

In other words...

Fuck you, you troglodyte. Your couched antisemitism has no place here.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*

------


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Leave it to the right wingnuts*



josejherring @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> ------



Don't you think something is out of place with this "special" relationship between the US and Israel?

I find you quiet the hypocrite to start a thread about Russian spy as if they were a threat when you're country has clear been infiltrated by Zionist. 

The Zionist and this Jewish mafia are always protected in the media and even online folks. Don't let it fool you. I'm not surprise to be under attack like that at all. That's how it is in this world. You can suggest Bush invaded Iraq for oil and that's fine and lots of people will agree. But if you point the finger at a Jew then you're an anti-Semite or a Nazi. No blame can be put on Jews. I remember last year when this Jewish guy wrote a book about the Christian mafia. What was the media's response? Well they invited him on CNN of course and that was the talk of the day. Nobody accused him of being a Christian hater or anything. They though he was very well respected writer etc... What a joke! Do you guys know how he infiltrated this so powerful Christian mafia? Well they invited him of course and gave him all their files to look at. That's it! That's all he had to do to infiltrate this powerful and illusive mafia nobody ever heard about. hehehe! Some mafia these guys were. :mrgreen: 

But when scholars like John J. Mearsheimer write a book about the lobby it's a different story. The msm wont touch it. And if they do they will immediately dismiss it. 

http://www.librarything.com/author/mearsheimerjohnj

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Israel ... ign_Policy

What are you so worried about that you would change the tittle, Jose? Bah! Never mind. :roll:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 23, 2010)

When it gets this far it's time to lock the thread. Fernando, I really don't care whether or not you like Jews. Please think about the effect of your opinions before sharing them.


----------

